# Gloves...



## bakertaylor28 (Aug 8, 2017)

Which glove brands do you like, and why? 

Note: Personally I swear by the Microflex Diamond Grip. I refuse to wear anything else.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 9, 2017)

Mckesson nitrile 911 gloves. It’s one of the 2 glove types that our company supplies us. Tough enough not to rip while moving the gurney or lifting but still thin enough that I have no trouble finding IV sites.


----------



## bakertaylor28 (Aug 9, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Mckesson nitrile 911 gloves. It’s one of the 2 glove types that our company supplies us. Tough enough not to rip while moving the gurney or lifting but still thin enough that I have no trouble finding IV sites.



Intresting... I don't like nitrile because of the "baggy" fit. Feels too much like having my hand in a sock. And If you have your hand in a sock on the job...well...your doing something unprofessional. lol :-D


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 9, 2017)

bakertaylor28 said:


> Intresting... I don't like nitrile because of the "baggy" fit. Feels too much like having my hand in a sock. And If you have your hand in a sock on the job...well...your doing something unprofessional. lol :-D


If I wear larges then I will have that baggy feeling. However the mediums fit my had very well... one might even say they fit like a glove...


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 9, 2017)

North American Rescue - Black Talon. Best gloves ever. I went up a size then I normally wear but they are fantastic. I have yet to tear one on scene


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 9, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> one might even say they fit like a glove...


...ok


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 9, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> one might even say they fit like a glove...


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 9, 2017)

I like whatever is in the box of Mediums that isn't empty.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 9, 2017)

I pretty much wear whatever gloves are handy, from Medium to XL. If I double glove, then it's always medium as the "base" layer and the next larger available size on top of that...


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 9, 2017)

Whatever is provided free of charge in the stockroom


----------



## ThadeusJ (Aug 9, 2017)

I was at a show a couple of years ago and saw (I have no financial stake in this product, nor have any personal/business relationships with those in the company) the Digitcare ApexPro.  Its pH balanced so you don't sweat in them and you can pick up a dime while wearing them.  I thought they were pretty cool considering you don't often hear the term innovative being applied to a disposable glove.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 9, 2017)

Powdered vinyl gloves; the baggier the better.


----------



## GMCmedic (Aug 9, 2017)

Whatever work supplies that fits snug

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## bakertaylor28 (Aug 9, 2017)

ThadeusJ said:


> I was at a show a couple of years ago and saw (I have no financial stake in this product, nor have any personal/business relationships with those in the company) the Digitcare ApexPro.  Its pH balanced so you don't sweat in them and you can pick up a dime while wearing them.  I thought they were pretty cool considering you don't often hear the term innovative being applied to a disposable glove.



Interesting- I didn't think you could really get a glove that remains sweat free after wearing it for more than a minute or so. But picking up a dime scares me a bit- would have to be a bit too thin for comfort to be able to do that. Personally, I Like something that is at least a 6 mil, preferably more a 7 mil. Our stock supply (which I refuse to wear because you might as well be wearing lead if your wearing a size small enough to fit right) are a nitrile 14 mil- about a step down from your mom's yellow dish gloves.


----------



## bakertaylor28 (Aug 9, 2017)

Chase said:


> North American Rescue - Black Talon. Best gloves ever. I went up a size then I normally wear but they are fantastic. I have yet to tear one on scene



But you can't see blood on black all that well- hence I'm guessing your well controlled with your hands to avoid cross contamination or else you must be one of these people that change their gloves every 2 minutes on the same case.


----------



## Kevinf (Aug 9, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Powdered vinyl gloves; the baggier the better.



Hello Satan. 

Oh, whoops. Thought you were someone else for a second...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 9, 2017)

I have never worn a pair of gloves that I can not pick up a dime with. As long as I wear the correct sized glove. Is that really an issue?


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 9, 2017)

Kevinf said:


> Hello Satan.
> 
> Oh, whoops. Thought you were someone else for a second...


Lol, I was wondering who all else out there shared my love and appreciation for such wonders. 

I get the SNF's using them, but when you walk into a hospital who still does it's pretty sad. All that's missing is the hairnet.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 9, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Powdered vinyl gloves; the baggier the better.


I hate the see through gloves that our SNFs have. I don’t know what they are made of but I’m pretty sure putting a zip lock bag over my hand would be easier, more comfortable, and be more safe.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 10, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I hate the see through gloves that our SNFs have. I don’t know what they are made of but I’m pretty sure putting a zip lock bag over my hand would be easier, more comfortable, and be more safe.


I always thought thise were simply good service gloves the lunch lady at the cafeteria wears, and the SNFs said "eh it's a glove technically, and it's cheap too"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 10, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I always thought thise were simply good service gloves the lunch lady at the cafeteria wears, and the SNFs said "eh it's a glove technically, and it's cheap too"


I prefer to call those types of gloves hand condoms.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 10, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I hate the see through gloves that our SNFs have. I don’t know what they are made of but I’m pretty sure putting a zip lock bag over my hand would be easier, more comfortable, and be more safe.





Jim37F said:


> I always thought thise were simply good service gloves the lunch lady at the cafeteria wears, and the SNFs said "eh it's a glove technically, and it's cheap too"


----------



## bakertaylor28 (Aug 10, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I have never worn a pair of gloves that I can not pick up a dime with. As long as I wear the correct sized glove. Is that really an issue?


Get you a pair of 14 mil thick gloves and try to pick up a dime with that, without fumbling a bit. :-D


----------



## bakertaylor28 (Aug 10, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I prefer to call those types of gloves hand condoms.


I'm Sorry... did you say "hand condom"? Yeah.... condoms have this way of NOT slipping off...Vs. this tendency to find a food service glove in my potato salid at the local Indian casino buffet.


----------



## bakertaylor28 (Aug 10, 2017)

And PVC isn't the worst glove in the world (though pretty close) There are also have the NorFoil virites (which are expensive, fit worse than food service gloves BUT are a must when dealing with certain chemicals.)


----------



## Bosco836 (Oct 8, 2017)

bakertaylor28 said:


> Which glove brands do you like, and why?
> 
> Note: Personally I swear by the Microflex Diamond Grip. I refuse to wear anything else.



The Diamond Grips are great, save for the latex. 

I've always been partial to the Microflex Freeform's and Supreno's.  I find the Freeform's have the latex feel but retain the benefits of nitrile.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 8, 2017)

My favorite are whatever the local army hospital has.  They have aloe in them!  But if it is a medium I wear it.


----------

